# apples sticking to dehydrator trays



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

:awh: Ok so we have just started drying apple slices. Loved the idea and so much less space for storage. However being new to dehydrating I was so bummed to find out about 15% were stuck to the trays after drying. I do mean stuck. I even tried to scrape them off with a spatula and nope had to soak the trays in hot soapy water to get them clean. 

We sliced the apples by hand in wedges, peeled, and about 1/4 inch thick. Dipped them in lemon juice with a bit of water and dried them to 1 1/2 days. I have a walmart food dehydrator - white westinghouse brand I think. There is no temp setting just on or off. 

Is there a way to keep this from happening? 

Thanks


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know what the trays are made of, but I've noticed that the screen part of the trays in the Excaliburs is silicone. Things don't stick. Not even that horrid mess I made when I dipped my slices in cinnamon sugar and then started drying them, and they began to macerate and make a lake of syrupy goo all over the bottom. 

But that's another story....


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

They are made of really heavy stiff plastic. I would LOVE to own a excalibur but the cost is more than I can afford. I was given this dehydrator has a christmas present last year.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Before I had my Excalibur I had one of those round kinds with the fan on the bottom. I, too, had sticking issues. So I would flip them about 1/2 way through. (I'd also condense them down and end up with a few empty trays, which I would refill before returning.) That seemed to help.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Yep, flip them halfway through, works for me.

Your temperature control might be a sliding cover on the vents at the bottom, you should be able to determine whether it's supposed to be there, but it's missing, by checking out the outside of the bottom, look for grooves. 
Don't use tape, that gets sticky, but if it's designed for an adjustable intake and the actual slider is missing you can make one. I can tell you how I made mine if you need one.

Wow, 36 hours is a long time.
My dehydrator book says: 
Apple ring slices 3/8" thick, soak in lemon water for five minutes, shake off and dehydrate at 135Âº for 4-10 hours.
Wedges don't work well.

Are you trying to make crunchy chips or leathery dried apples?
Have you checked the temp in there?


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok will try flipping them as suggested. It has a turn thing on the top with vent holes we left them open the entire time. The trays have like turn grooves where you can make them stack both flat (which we did) or turn them to raise the height of the trays. Not sure which is right. 

We did leave them in there until they were crisp as DH said they had to be that way. He made beef jerky in it once and well lost the book it came with so we are not positive on how to run it. They did snap and were all they way dried but tasted great to ds and I at breakfast today.

I like the idea of adding more when I flip the others. Would I put the refilled trays on the bottom closest to the fan?


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I give my dehydrator trays a quick spray of Pam, works well for me.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

missysid said:


> .
> 
> I like the idea of adding more when I flip the others. Would I put the refilled trays on the bottom closest to the fan?


I always put them on the top, mostly because it was easier then moving all the other trays to put them on the bottom. Not sure if it would make a difference.


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

My American Harvester has plastic tray inserts. Optional, but really glad I bought them. I lift those out & roll gently, then just pour fruit slices into storage containers. I think you can still buy those inserts. You might have to cut them to fit your machine. The plastic is very like plastic needlepoint canvas, so you might be able to cut that to fit. Dryers don't get that hot that the plastic would melt or break down. Sue


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

a light spray of PAm works for me too.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i wouldnt use any plastic that isnt graded for food--even if the heat isnt high


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Horseyrider said:


> I don't know what the trays are made of, but I've noticed that the screen part of the trays in the Excaliburs is *silicone*.


From their website:

Excalibur's Tray Screen Material is made from FDA Approved Polypropylene #5 which is one of the safest plastics for direct food contact. We use polycarbonate as the Case material because it is virtually indestructible however; we use *polypropylene #5* for the parts that your food sets on because it is the safest plastics for food contact available. ** Please note that food does not come into contact with polycarbonate- the plastic that your food sets on in the Excalibur is polypropylene NOT polycarbonate**


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Wanted to let you all know I have been flipping them half way through as suggested and it works GREAT. Only maybe 1 stuck to a tray now when they are done. Also we do get to add about 1 1/2 trays of new apples to the batch since there is extra room. Thanks so much for the great information.


----------

